# Help a novice decipher titles



## RomanDrake (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello,

This is my first post on my journey to understanding the world of classical music.
I have created a playlist of pieces that I love - and would like to discover similar music. However, I do not understand the titles.

For example:-




"Violin Concerto, 2nd Mvt. (arranged Gelgotas)"

I have googled "Gelgotas" and discovered he must be the composer. If I understand it correctly, that piece is the second movement, so clip of an entire concerto.
However, when I search for "Gelgotas Violin Concerto" I do not find anything.

Can somebody please enlighten me, and correct my misunderstanding.

I would love to hear more music like this

Thank you in advance for your time


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Philip Glass is the composer.


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

An arrangement generally means that a person other than the composer has taken the composer's work and "arranged" it into a different format, e.g., for different instruments.

[EDIT: Not to imply that a composer couldn't create arrangements of his or her own work]


----------

